# Mental health rehab unit could close to save cash



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

A supported accommodation service in Coventry for mental health patients is set to relocate to save on massive maintenance costs.

Axholme House rehabilitation unit in Wyken, which provides supported living accommodation for up to 10 people, could close under plans outlined by Coventry City Council.

Due to huge maintenance costs, the council intends to sell off the 1970s building in Axholme Road and move the service to another building in Foleshill.

The council owns the building and is responsible for repairs including the main structure of the building and equipment, while residents pay rent to landlord Midland Heart which in turn pays an annual rent to the city council.

However, due to structural issues including subsidence and the need for a new heating system, council officials say the building will not be sustainable for long without significant investment, estimated at about ?200,000.

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/health/wyken-axholme-house-unit-facing-5821668


----------

